# Here is my envisioned family dairy farm.



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

Extra

Here are some still pics of additions to Hood Dairy Farm. There's old Mrs. Banks with her 5th-grade class on a field trip. "Now, boys and girls, this is a cow to give you milk for strong bones and teeth. Fresh milk and cream is udderly delicious!" The bus driver in uniform is David. The man in the cowboy hat is Mr. Hood himself.

http://tinypic.com/m/kb51yq/2
http://tinypic.com/m/kb51ys/2
http://tinypic.com/m/kb51z7/2


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

*It's circle time, class!*

http://tinypic.com/m/kb51zc/2


----------

